# straight sets progression



## fqqs (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder about this:

Ive always used straight sets, for example 4x6, same weight. when im able to complete all 6 reps in all 4 sets then I increase weight next workout. but if I do 6 reps each set then probably I could have done sth like 2 more reps in 1st set and 1 rep more in 2nd and 3rd set. is that ok? or this is counter-productive to have 2 reps in a tank at the end of 1st set? 


could you explain me what do you do in this reagrd? sorry for my English


----------



## bjg (Nov 13, 2011)

i see what you are saying..you cannot count reps like that some days you feel better than others and you do more reps and it also depends on how much you rest between sets,   besides 6 is a bit low. and if you keep doing what you are doing you will get stronger but not necessarily bigger (unless you don't rest too much between sets) + you can injure your tendons. However some people like to do what you are doing, it works well for them ..as far as the 2 sets left in the first set it does not matter really that much if it is only for 1 set.
what i do is I take each workout independently to what happened before and what will happen after ..each workout alone ..each time is also a bit different (for the same muscle ). 
first you have to warm up well this does not count in your sets. then 4 sets also should be gradual increase  in weight. don't count reps as long as you can do less than 12 lets say. so you do your first set to the max say 12 reps. then you add weight you do your set to the max say 8 reps. then repeat the same. then lower weight a bit and do it to the max. you can throw in a set with low reps (3-4reps) after the third set.  some people keep increasing weight till the last set. 
in the next few workouts you will naturally increase the weight for a given exercise since you want to keep your reps below 12 in the first set and below 8 in the heavier weight.
Once every month or 2 a workout with low reps will not hurt.
the key to get bigger: NO sets with very low reps like 4-5 unless you don't rest much between sets, this can be done from time to time. + VARYING your workout vary in types of exercises number of set and number of reps per set etc... 
also when you lift positive should be somewhat fast and negatives slow.
As i said take each workout alone depending on your physical and mental state and take advantage of the days when you feel good to push yourself.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 13, 2011)

fqqs said:


> I wonder about this:
> 
> Ive always used straight sets, for example 4x6, same weight. when im able to complete all 6 reps in all 4 sets then I increase weight next workout. but if I do 6 reps each set then probably I could have done sth like 2 more reps in 1st set and 1 rep more in 2nd and 3rd set. is that ok? or this is counter-productive to have 2 reps in a tank at the end of 1st set?
> 
> ...



You're fine. You have a 'goal', and when you reach it you increase weight. As long as you have some sort of planned progression, it's all good. I do almost the same as you except my mark is 10 or 12 reps. I do 3x10, and last set I try for more than 10. If I make it to 12, I up the weight next session.


----------



## fqqs (Nov 13, 2011)

so I shouldnt bother whether first 2 sets were 1-2 reps shy of failure as long as the last set is just before or at a positive failure and as long im adding weight.

 so:

 1st workout:

 1 set: 80kgx6 (1 rep shy of positive failure)
 2 set: 80kgx6
 3 set: 80kgx5
 4 set: 80kgx4

 2nd workout:

 1 set: 80kgx6 (2 rep shy of positive failure)
 2 set: 80kgx6 (1 rep shy of positive failure)
 3 set: 80kgx6
 4 set: 80kgx5

 3rd workout:

 1 set: 80kgx6 (2 rep shy of positive failure)
 2 set: 80kgx6 (2 rep shy of positive failure)
 3 set: 80kgx6 (1 rep shy of positive failure)
 4 set: 80kgx6 or 7

 next workout up the weight

 correct?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 14, 2011)

fqqs said:


> so I shouldnt bother whether first 2 sets were 1-2 reps shy of failure as long as the last set is just before or at a positive failure and as long im adding weight.
> 
> so:
> 
> ...



That looks exactly right. The only thing I do differently is that on the 3rd workout, 4th set (in your example) I only up the weight when I can do 8 reps.   I do that because having a good week followed by a bad week might mean I would be upping the weight too soon, leading to the 4th workout with the increased weight being too much, especially since I increase my weight in larger than average increments. When I increase weight I sometimes go from 12 reps on the last set to 8 reps on the first set of my next workout. I'd say keep yours the way you have it now, since you're doing heavy/low-ish rep work.

Looks good, man!


----------



## bjg (Nov 14, 2011)

fqqs said:


> so I shouldnt bother whether first 2 sets were 1-2 reps shy of failure as long as the last set is just before or at a positive failure and as long im adding weight.
> 
> no problem if your shy 1 or 2 reps in first set as long as you push yourself in later sets...and don't rest too long try to have a constant resting time lets say 45 secs  between sets this way you will have an idea if you are improving from workout to the next, it will be a better measure.


----------



## robdog (Nov 14, 2011)

l


----------

